# Pending MS state record AJ (124.4lb)



## jdahm0786 (May 10, 2011)

I have been meaning to post this but I am just now getting around to it. This is the pending MS state record AJ caught on my boat while fishing the 2012 Carl Legett Memorial tournament out of BIloxi, MS. My buddy caught the fish with the first bait in the water on Saturday August 4th. The AJ weighed in at 124.4 LB's and measured 72 Inches in length. The prior day my dad caught a 31.8 LB Almaco Jack on the same spot. Current MS state record Almaco Jack is 32.15 LB. Needless to say it was an awesome weekend of fishing.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow.....what a hoss


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I can only imagine how that mule pulled. My biggest is about 85lb and it was a killer. Congradulations. That is a Hoss


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My back hurts just looking at that monster. Congrats!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Unbelievable. Thats taller than I am!


----------



## MissSnatch (Jul 25, 2012)

Definitely a back breaker. + 1 for you guys. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Bait of choice?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Wow! Nice fish. Can you give us some details? What was it caught on, line, reel, bat, jig? How long did it take to bring it to the boat?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't have ta ask how ya'll did in the tourney then!!!! Awesome donkey!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW WHAT A TOAD!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great fish. congrats!!!!


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty work on that superdonkey.That was a proper dockslamming anytime but even better during a tournament.We got 2nd mangrove and just missed 3rd on the cobia.Had a few blown shots. Mark S. Subdude


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow 

I did not know they got that big.. Fun day for sure...


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Holy Shiite Batman! What bait? Hardtail? Bobo?


----------



## jdahm0786 (May 10, 2011)

at Subdude: Yeah Mark we missed two good cobia Saturday of the tourney. Had one lip hooked with a jig at the boat and got greedy and tried to get the other one with her to eat, but ended up losing both fish. Kinda sucked but thats fishing. 

As for bait of choice it was just a good ole hard tail and believe it or not all the hard tails we caught for bait were just average size. It was the first bait in the water that caught the fish. I was free lining hard tails off the back while we made our drift and hooked a 34 lb king while my buddy was fighting the AJ. Surprisingly ending up taking first place with that king. The AJ was caught on a Penn 5'6" standup rigged with a Shimano TLD 30 two speed. The reel has 150lb Power Pro braid with 200lb mono leader and a 14/0 Mustad circle hook. We pulled around 5 hooks the day before putting to much drag on the fish so at first he worked the drag for about 5 minutes. After he realized he wasn't gaining anything he pushed the drag to full and the fish continued to dump the spool. Between the boat drifting and the fishing pulling he started getting really low on the spool so I stuck my rod with the king still on in the rod holder and idled the boat towards the fish. Once we got over the fish he continued to fight the fish for around 30 minutes. I went back to fighting the king which kept spooling me and seemed to be a big fish. I heard them say they saw color so I put my rod back in the rod holder and grabbed a gaff. When the fish came up beside the boat I knew for sure we had first place but it never crossed any of our minds it was the new state record. Actually we all guessed somewhere around 100lbs. I gaffed the fished along with two other guys and we pulled it over the gunnel and began to celebrate. Come to find out my king was still on and I continued the fight for about 15 more minutes. Once I saw the king was foul hooked I realized while it wasn't wearing down. Boated the king and fished the rest of the day. When we arrived at the scales I knew the current MS record was set in within the past two years and was around 115lb, so when the weigh master said 124.4lbs we were shocked. Must say it was definitely a memorable trip with good friends. 

Sorry for any errors, was typed on my cell phone.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the details, and good report. Congrats once again.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Daggum! !!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a great fish Congrats


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Son,thats insane!!!!Does He have feeling back in his arms and shoulders yet?
That is a Beast !!!Hope He had plenty of Icey-Hot!!!

Great Catch,Mike


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

wow great fish and great job !!!!!!!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Stud


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good job!!, hope you can get it in the books.. Good Luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job... I would have cut the line..... Awesome work!!!


----------

